# Trinket box



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Finished up a small trinket box for a neighbor who keeps bees. Since we have profited with free honey for the last two years I thought I would thank him with a little box for Christmas. 

Box design is super easy to build. Just butt joints and glue. Not a lot of stress so glue is strong enough for the construction. As I get older, the fancy joinery is being put aside for what is convenient and good enough. :grin:

With the design you can use a hidden dowel hinge with a rounded bottom edge for the top or just use small metal hinges.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a nifty little box. I have some granddaughters those would make giggly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great thought. I can see the neighbor being pleased.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks all. This is a quick little project that can be made in a day and is a blank slate for any cnc pattern to decorate it.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Oscar, very nice. Do you center your dowels, top/bottom, and how much distance from the back edge do you leave?

Don


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I normally use a 1/2" round over router bit and the dowels centered about 3/8" from the end and slightly above center. Dry assemble and see how it opens. If it doesn't open correctly I bring out the sander/hand planer and sand/plane the end until it does. Since I only do these for small boxes it usually goes pretty fast.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice quick little project. You don't really need a CNC to do a decorative carve on the top, it could be hand-carved, inlaid or veneered.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

most EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Mary, Stick, thanks. 

Mike, I primarily use my cnc for decorating my woodworking projects only. It is a blank canvas.

I am starting a second box. My other neighbor is always helping me out as well so thought I would make his wife a trinket box as well. She likes angels so sculpted a model last night. 

lol. I am still not great at sculpting and my anatomy knowledge is rudimentary so angel probably a little scary.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

And complete. These little boxes literally take only a few hours start to finish.

I documented the process so it hopefully makes a little bit more sense. 

I drilled the hole slightly above center. Take your time and try to mirror the hole on either side. (I screwed up and my drill bit slipped on the second hole. Required a little bit more planing to make it fit properly.)

Transfer the drill hole to the box sides using a dowel centering pin or other sharp pointy thing like a short screw.

I used a hand plane to round over the bottom edge. Quicker than pulling out the router and changing bits on it. 

Dry fit and hit any high spots with the hand plane. Because I screwed up centering the holes I had to plane it slightly offset. Just keep planing the high spots until you are happy on how the lid opens. Really forgiving so just take your time on the first one but you will see how easy it is.

Once the lid opens smoothly, glue the box up. If you want you can drill some through holes from the side walls to the front and back panels and glue in some dowels for additional mechanical support. Since I screwed the lid alignment there is additional pressure on the walls so I used the dowels. Not really needed if everything aligns well but is a pretty accent.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Oscar, that is beautiful. Thanks a bunch for the photos. Don't have a CNC but can utilize other means of decorating the top/lid.

Don


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Don, good. Don't let folks know how easy and fast they are to make or otherwise the requests will come fast and heavy. 

Wife just told me I have build another one for another neighbor. Ran out of red oak so will have to wait until tomorrow. 

Here is the design for the top so far.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Finally done with all the boxes. And even finished them before Christmas which may be a first.


----------

